# Why doesn't my post show up?



## Constance (May 8, 2009)

I made a post on the weather thread about the storm we had this afternoon, but it doesn't show up on the general forum. How come?


----------



## GB (May 8, 2009)

I see your post. It says...



Constance said:


> Southern Illinois had a terrible storm this afternoon with tropical storm strength winds. There were a few tornado sightings, but most of damage came straight line winds. There were sustained winds of 60 mph and gusts of 100 mph.
> Many roads are closed, including I57, where overturned semi's and trees have the road blocked. Carbondale and Marion are impassable. Many buildings lost their roofs, including a school and a busy restaurant. Some buildings collapsed, especially pole-barn type buildings and mobile homes,and big trees are down everywhere. The ground was already saturated from the heavy rains we've been getting, they just came up by the roots. The damage has been compared to a catagory II hurricane.
> 
> Over 70,000 people in Williamson and Franklin counties are without power, including about half of our town (Benton). A friend across town just called to see if they could borrow our generator, as Amerin said it could be a week before they were back online.
> ...


----------



## Constance (May 8, 2009)

Thanks GB...I don't know why I can't see it. Probably that  **** Vista. It won't even recognize my printer.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 9, 2009)

Hey!!! No cussing...you can't say Vista here!


----------



## licia (May 9, 2009)

Connie, I'm glad you are ok.  Those straight line winds are reall racking up the damage. I don't remember hearing of them until the last few years, but they indeed are something to be dreaded. The rain seems to have been over lots of the country - but not us - we are dry as tender.


----------



## Constance (May 9, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Hey!!! No cussing...you can't say Vista here!



 Hehehe!

Licia, I wish I could send you some of our moisture...the ground is so wet, I don't know when we'll get our tomato plants out.


----------



## msmofet (May 9, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Hey!!! No cussing...you can't say Vista here!


 hey now i like my vista!!


----------



## msmofet (May 9, 2009)

Constance said:


> I made a post on the weather thread about the storm we had this afternoon, but it doesn't show up on the general forum. How come?


 i am also glad you are safe.


----------



## Treklady (Jun 19, 2009)

I am having this same problem and I am not on Vista. And...I see threads that supposedly have replies, but when I click on to that specific thread to view the replies, they are not there. Yet on the main forum page it shows 'x' amount of replies.

1) I am not seeing my posts (only after I hit enter)
2) I am not seeing replies that are showing up on the main page of the forum


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 20, 2009)

Not counting today (it's early yet...) there have been nineteen days passed in June.......... we have had measurable rainfall on fifteen of those days.........


----------



## licia (Jun 20, 2009)

I shouldn't have complained about the dryness.  Since that time we have had over 30 inches of rain - part due to a Nor'easter that just sat off shore once it got there going slow - then turned and came right back just as slowly. We have water running in the woods like a waterfall.


----------

